
Shenzhen park flooded with thousands of shared bicycles - 19eightyfour
http://shanghaiist.com/2017/04/05/shenzhen_bike_apocalypse.php
======
19eightyfour
What I don't get about bicycles and Sinophone countries is this: in countries
that usually price space a premium in cities, bicycles congregate in large
clusters, fall into disrepair, and the supply in these clusters always
outstrips demand, but the clusters form nonetheless, and are utilized (
they're not refuse ), but always under capacity. The only explanation I can
offer is maybe there's something very Chinese about huge clusters of bicycles
that is reassuring so long as they are there, even if they are mostly not
under active use.

Some strange equilibrium point between inconvenient and useful. I don't know
why the bicycle is subject to this "natural law" but is nothing else I've
observed.

It might not just be a Chinese thing. I haven't travelled to Russia, South
America or Africa...maybe it happens there too.

~~~
SexyCyborg
A cycle left on it's own it more likely to be stolen. You park it next to
other, nicer, less well-secured bikes in the hope that they will steal those
instead.

